# 1955 IH 300 Gas Tank Problem



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Well I finally have all the tins off of Nelly and found something rattling in the gas tank. When I put the camera in there I was shocked. it appears that sometime in the past one of the pressure caps must have come apart and the spring and disks fell in the gas tank. 

Due to the "standpipe" that appears to be below the fill spout, I cannot get them out and they are small enough to cover the outlet on some random basis. I have tried magnets, super glue and a remote finger kind of thing, but no luck. 

Does anyone know how to get that dip tube/standpipe out? it looks to be pressed in, but it not obvious how to get it out without de-soldering the neck. If that is required any idea of what type of shop to look for wiling to work on an old gas tank?
:dazed:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its soldered in with the neck IIRC. I'm not sure how you can get that out of there. Sometimes when I get a tank vent assembly stuck in a tank on a small engine, taking the tank out and shaking the heck out of it while inverted will get the parts to fall out. Not sure if that would work in this case with that pipe in there.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Country Boy. Well I couldn't find anyone to agree to even try to de-solder and re-solder it; so I spent six hours getting all the pieces out. I finally used a two foot grabbing claw and got the first one, which turned out to be brass; so I would have spent a lot longer with the magnet with no success. 

I got the other pieces out with the grabber and a vacuum hose made from a chunk of garden hose and a lot of fiddling. Turned out to be the parts from an old gas cap that must have broken off in the tank years and years ago. Picture attached. What a pain.
:dazed:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it out. At least now your fuel flow won't be interrupted at random. I know how frustrating that can be.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, great fishing job!


----------

